# George Gremlin <3



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello my name is Shay and my kitten, George, is just shy of 10 months old and was diagnosed Feline Leukemia positive on December 12th.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Shay, I'm sorry about that diagnosis for George...I hope we can help you out with some ideas...
Will you share some pics of George with us?
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Some quick links...

http://www.vet.cornell.edu/fhc/Health_Information/brochure_felv.cfm

http://m.petmd.com/cat/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_ct_feline_leukemia

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_leukemia_virus http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feline_leukemia_virus


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

WElcome to CF. I so wish you were joining us with happier news. Can we see photos of your boy as we are real suckers for cat photos.
As Sharon said I really hope we can offer some advice and help with your situation.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

So he was tested at 4 months old and tested poz? That's a tough diagnosis for a little kitten since his immune system hadn't had a chance to mature before he acquired the virus. With youngsters testing positive for FIV, it can often be a false positive at that young of age, but the FeLV snap test is more reliable and more accurate even at a young age.

I guess there are varying odds and life expectancies, but at this point it's probably more important to focus on your relationship with him. If George is happy and playful and snuggly and loves his person, then that's what's important at this stage.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

To be honest, I'd do any treatments that could help him, but I would retest in two months, if he seems fine. 

I'm so sorry for both of you. I had a bout with FeLV with my cats, many years ago. I have so many rescues, here in the country, some ex feral, that strictly inside is just not an option for all of them. It was horrible and I wouldn't wish it on anyone or any cat.
Treasure every moment, the little guy needs all the love he can get!

Some angels are just too precious to stay very long.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> So he was tested at 4 months old and tested poz?


Hi, yes he tested super early for it. When they tested him I believe around 8 weeks it was positive, and that's when they said they would test again later. We're taking him in, again, because he's showing symptoms.
George is very snuggly, just not very much as usual.. He cuddles me every night and purrs so I'm sure he's happy. :kittyball


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

KsKatt said:


> Some angels are just too precious to stay very long.


Thank you. I cried while reading the last line of your post. He's my baby boy. We should be taking him back in soon for a checkup. :kittyball


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> Some quick links...


Thank you, I'll check them out now. And yes, I'll get you some pictures of the baby in a moment. :kittyball


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the sweetheart ranging from 2-3 weeks old and up. The people who gave him away said he was at least four weeks, when we took him to the vet a few days later they told us he was actually only 2-3 weeks old. Sorry if the photos are too big. I have more but photobucket is being annoying at the moment. :kittyball


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He is beautiful and hoping his immune system would kick in and beat this thing.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok, that is one pretty darn precious little face.



Gremlin said:


> We're taking him in, again, because he's showing symptoms.


 What symptoms is he exhibiting? The leukemia lowers the immunity and prevents the weakened kitten from fighting off disease. Some of these diseases are quite common in FeLV cats.

Don't lose hope! We had a boy who had leukemia from a very young age, if not birth, at the shelter and he lived to be 9. I'm told by our special unit manager there is another FeLV kitten who has made it into teen years. And regardless of his health, he would like to be around happy Shay, not sad Shay, even if he kisses every tear away.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> Ok, that is one pretty darn precious little face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's wheezing a lot and won't play. If he does play its 30 seconds of running then he falls over and pants and breathes heavy. The whites of his eyes are a little yellow and he isn't eating much. He's also very very sensitive about people touching him, especially his back and upper tummy. When I hold his chest to my ear it sounds like its rattling and whistling. He threw up a few weeks ago and I should've taken him in then but I was home alone and couldn't pay for a vet bill. 
Hearing about cats living into their teen years with leukemia is really really reassuring. Everything we've been told is "won't live past 2. Won't live past 3. Don't get too attached."


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

cat owner again said:


> He is beautiful and hoping his immune system would kick in and beat this thing.


Thank you! So are we. He's very precious to us!


----------

